# new look for clowns



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello, I'm planning to do a circus theme this year. circus of the damned. i really don't want to many of the regular clown costumes they are kinda cliche. Need to take the clown to the next level. any ideas for a updated haunt clown?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

How about something like this SPFX silicone mask?









As far as costumes go how about more of carney meets zombie grungy layered clothing look? More of an out of work down on his luck clown who refuses to put down the makeup.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

do a black and white room.. like an old style carnival...they talked about it on haunt cast 5....it would be so cool and different to see, being in a room thats jsut white and greys along with a clown of the same colors....it look like your in a black and whit movie


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Instead of the usual monster/evil clown look, I'm going for a really grungy, nasty, unhealthy-looking carny clown (the Blackford haunt this year is going to be carnival, not circus). Straight clown makeup, but with badly rotted teeth and some open sores and skin lesions under the whiteface. The real kickers will be the mismatched eyes and -- I hope I can pull it off -- the usual bright orange or green hair but with that sparse, stringy, chemotherapy look. Maybe even a stoma at the base of the throat. Bib overalls and a longsleeve thermal-tee with colored polka dots of dried blood and food stains. And dried blood on the hands and sleeves. I'm going for a real degenerate inbred ******* trash look, with plenty of sickness. The "evil clown" look has become somewhat stereotyped so I'm going for disturbing. That'll be his name, Disturbo the clown.


----------



## ScreamReaper (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey Rev, 

Do you have any pictures of your Disturbo the clown costume from '09??? Looking for some inspiration for my '12 costume.


----------

